# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Series on the Commercial Drone Industry, presented by Airware Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Presented by Airware

----------


## Airicist

Aerial Insights: GE Ventures 

Published on Nov 19, 2014




> Episode 001: GE Ventures' Sue Siegel and Alex Tepper chat about the commercial drone industry with Airware's Jonathan Downey.
> 
> Commercial drones will give new insights to virtually every industry. This series will introduce you to the ecosystem of companies and leaders at the forefront of commercial drones - a technology that will give us the insight to make better decisions, improve the way we work and better our world.

----------


## Airicist

Aerial Insights: Fabien Blanc-Paques, Delta Drone 

Published on Dec 4, 2014




> Episode 002: Delta Drone’s Co-Founder and CTO, Fabien Blanc-Paques chats about commercial drones and the regulatory environment in France with Airware’s Jonathan Downey.

----------


## Airicist

Aerial Insights: Tim Harris, Swift Navigation 

Published on Dec 17, 2014




> Episode 003: Swift Navigation's CEO, Tim Harris, chats about commercial drones and affordable, high-accuracy GPS with Airware’s Don Weigel.

----------


## Airicist

Aerial Insights: Netherlands-based Aerialtronics on commercial drone industry 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Episode 004: Emerging applications for commercial drones, the regulatory environment outside of the U.S. and some of the most unique requests for drone use. In this week's Aerial Insights, we hear from Lucas Van Oostrum, CTO & Co-Founder of Aerialtronics, a company in the Netherlands that designs, produces and services unmanned aircraft systems.

----------


## Airicist

Aerial Insights: UAV Research at Georgia Tech 

Published on Jan 21, 2015




> Episode 005: Hear about some of latest research going on at the UAV Lab at Georgia Institute of Technology, including adaptive control, vision based guidance and obstacle avoidance. Eric Johnson, the Lockheed Martin Associate Professor of Avionics Integration, sits down with Airware's CTO Buddy Michini.

----------


## Airicist

From an Emmy to Aerial Imagery | Aerial Insights

Published on Feb 13, 2015




> Episode 006: Motion imagery and computer vision technology have widespread applications for the commercial drone industry. In this episode of Aerial Insights, Airware’s VP of Product, Don Weigel, sits down with 2d3 Sensing’s SVP, Chad Partridge, to discuss the evolution of 2d3 Sensing’s product.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Photography & Storytelling | Aerial Insights

Published on Apr 8, 2015




> Episode 007: DJI’s iconic Phantom Quadcopter has enabled photographers to unleash creativity and reach new heights. In this episode of Aerial Insights, Eric Cheng, award-winning photographer and Director of Aerial Imaging at DJI, talks with Airware CEO Jonathan Downey about pushing the limits of aerial photography.

----------


## Airicist

Drones for the Oil & Gas Industry | Aerial Insights

Published on Jul 8, 2015




> Episode 008: The oil & gas industry is looking to use commercial drones to increase access, efficiency and safety during oil rig inspections - a move that is saving companies millions of dollars. In this episode of Aerial Insights, James Harrison, Co-founder & CEO of London-based Sky-Futures, a leader in oil and gas data capture and analysis by commercial drone, joins Airware’s VP of Product and Solutions Don Weigel to talk about how companies in the oil & gas industry are using commercial drones.

----------


## Airicist

Drones for the Mining and Rail Industries | Aerial Insights

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> Episode 009: Mining companies are looking to commercial drones to acquire information that can help them decrease operating costs and meet compliance requirements. Rail operators are utilizing commercial drones to help ensure safe and reliable operations by surveying right of ways to identify overgrown brush and trees and other potential hazards. In this episode of Aerial Insights, Emmanuel De Maistre, Co-founder & CEO of Redbird, a leader in processing aerial data via commercial drones in France, joins Airware’s Jesse Kallman to discuss current enterprise needs and the regulatory environment.

----------


## Airicist

Intel on the Intersection of IoT and Commercial Drones | Aerial Insights

Published on Nov 18, 2015




> Episode 010: Which will come first? - 100,000 autonomous cars or 100,000 autonomous commercial drones. Jonathan Ballon, VP and GM of the IoT Group at Intel, sits down with Airware’s CEO Jonathan Downey to chat about how commercial drones play a significant role in the ever-evolving world of IoT.

----------


## Airicist

Airware Helps Drones Go Commercial

Published on Dec 15, 2015




> Romain Dillet talks to Buddy Michini of Airware about expanding the uses and market for drones.

----------


## Airicist

Commercial Drones at State Farm | Aerial Insights

Published on Mar 31, 2016




> Episode 011: Commercial drones are going to dramatically increase the efficiency and speed of property inspections for insurance companies. In this episode of Aerial Insights, Jack Weekes, Operations VP and head of the innovation team at State Farm, joins Airware cofounder and CEO Jonathan Downey to talk about State Farm will use commercial drones.
> 
> Commercial drones will give new insights to virtually every industry. This series will introduce you to the ecosystem of companies and leaders at the forefront of commercial drones - a technology that will give us the insight to make better decisions, improve the way we work and better our world.

----------


## Airicist

Airware Aerial Inspection for the Telecom Industry

Published on May 23, 2016




> Autonomous commercial drones are changing the way telecom companies are auditing and inspecting wireless infrastructure by enabling the rapid, repeatable, and safe collection of high-resolution imagery and video of tower structures and equipment.
> 
> Airware's drone solution for telecom helps operators and service providers safely operate drones, meet compliance requirements, and integrate aerial data with GIS and other business systems.

----------


## Airicist

The Future of Commercial Drone Air Traffic Management in Europe | Aerial Insights

Published on Jun 30, 2016




> Episode 012: SESAR is a program designed to develop Europe's future aviation system by working hand in hand with policymakers and industry. In this episode of Aerial Insights, Alain Sierbert, Chief Economist at SESAR, joins Airware’s Director of Business Development and Regulatory Affairs, Jesse Kallman, to discuss what the future of European air traffic management for commercial drones.

----------

